# One reason I don't like modern music



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am sitting in the garden and *have to* have my music on even though I would prefer not to on this beautiful evening, we have the nightingales, blackbirds and skylarks to listen to, but our neighbour has his 'music' on in his garage not terribly loud, but all we can hear is this constant boom boom boom drumming no other instruments or voice can be heard, buddy din should be bared.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Being deaf and having to use hearing aids multiple sounds are really difficult for me. So it's either music or conversation. I can't handle both. So any background noise/music stops me hearing anything.
Luckily we don't have a problem with noisy neighbours except one. And she only tries to annoy any visiting campers with noise.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank goodness it only happens on the odd occasion, but because it's usually so peaceful it's so noticeable.

Hans is just the same as you Ray, he's tried umpteen hearing aids, but nothing is satisfactory so far, I don't know if it's the aids or the bloke who sets them up.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You got to have the Boom Boom Jan!!!

Here! Compete. Play them me new Synth song! :color:

I played it to the kids in Morrisons park in Barnard Castle after I done it, they loved it so much they danced in the video!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As my Mum would have said, "Oh my god miss thingamy" I listened to at least 2 x 10 seconds and that was enough.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is who we are listening to, sitting indoors watching the fire outside.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> As my Mum would have said, "Oh my god miss thingamy" I listened to at least 2 x 10 seconds and that was enough.


Yeah but play it through some big speakers Jan and its "Bangin" (I think thats the phrase). Anyway just turn the sound of and watch the dancing. 

See your piece above lacks a bit of dancing and pace. Ill see what I can do.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here you go Jan. Your song made almost dance worthy  Needs a boom boom though and the only person in time is the bloke about 25 sec in.

Can you tell I am board out of my head yet?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

See you about 4am then on FC


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> See you about 4am then on FC


Oh I do hope not, 2 glasses of wine and 2 g&t's, an evening of lovely music and the fire outside after a beautiful day should bring me a peaceful night.
SHOULD:frown2:.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Oh I do hope not, 2 glasses of wine and 2 g&t's, an evening of lovely music and the fire outside after a beautiful day should bring me a peaceful night.
> SHOULD:frown2:.


Drunkard! Ive not slept for more than an hour in four days which is probably why I have gone a bit mental, not that most people will have noticed much difference.

Your last video is not working for me. I keep clicking on the left tit but it says not available.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

YouTube Song to the moon 🌙 their are a few versions, but this one is in English. It's a beautiful song with wonderful words and combination of notes (if you know what I mean) not your sort of thing at all, it's real music 😁.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All music is real music though. I would say I have a far more diverse taste than most people.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> All music is real music though. I would say I have a far more diverse taste than most people.


Hummmmm, yeah.!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> All music is real music though. I would say I have a far more diverse taste than most people.


How come you don't give any of the real music I give you a like then, eh, eh tell me that then Mr. Divisive. 😡

My taste in music now is not the same as it was when I was a teenager, as I grew older my tastes changed in what I hear, eat and smell.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> YouTube Song to the moon 🌙 their are a few versions, but this one is in English. *It's a beautiful song with wonderful words *and combination of notes (if you know what I mean) not your sort of thing at all, it's real music 😁.


I couldn't make out any of the words, perhaps you can explain Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's a page I haven't seen before, looks as if it´s full of beautiful music.
What she is singing are not the words below, I will listen through headphones later and write down what she´s singing.
Her make me cry, but I'm an old softy.

Mostly we listen to it in German and we don't understand most of the words then, its the tune and the voice that are so wonderful to us.
There are many of the lovely pieces I didn't have a clue what they about until I found translations on the internet.

https://www.liveabout.com/song-to-the-moon-lyrics-and-text-translation-724031

Moon, high and deep in the sky
Your light sees far,
You travel around the wide world,
and see into people's homes.
Moon, stand still a while
and tell me where is my dear.
Tell him, silvery moon,
that I am embracing him.
For at least momentarily
let him recall of dreaming of me.
Illuminate him far away,
and tell him, tell him who is waiting for him!
If his human soul is, in fact, dreaming of me,
may the memory awaken him!
Moonlight, don't disappear, disappear!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you are being subjected to what's called Techno you have my sympathy Jan.

It's just artificial boomboom noise made by people with no musical ability whatsoever. Absolutely dreadful.


Mind you modern singing, especially from females, is no great shakes either. They all sound as though they have very bad bronchitis and desperately want to include every note known to man in which ever song they are singing. It's just hoarse warbling in my opinion.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The opening lines are

Silvery moon in the velvet sky
your light shins far in the heavens


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is another beauty, I can´t understand a word, but do I need to?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Unfortunately I can´t find a more up to date version, but a few years ago (probably a good few years ago >) I wouldn't have minded being stuck by the Volga river with this chap :grin2:
Click on cc if you want to read what he is singing


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And another about the Volga (Wolgalied)
I can´t understand much of this either, but love it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> If you are being subjected to what's called Techno you have my sympathy Jan.
> 
> It's just artificial boomboom noise made by people with no musical ability whatsoever. Absolutely dreadful.
> 
> Mind you modern singing, especially from females, is no great shakes either. They all sound as though they have very bad bronchitis and desperately want to include every note known to man in which ever song they are singing. It's just hoarse warbling in my opinion.


I am going to disagree and agree with some of that.

I did that techno track at the request of Boggers on Fruitcakes (I think) as a bit of an experiment. I had only been playing keyboards three weeks but you still need to know how to throw chords and some kind of melody / riffs together and getting the right sounds, instruments, beats etc and mixing it all together into something that people could dance to or enjoy listening to is a bit of a black art I reckon. So I wouldnt say you could do it with no musical ability.

Whats dreadful to you gets thousands of young bright things shaking their stuff on a dance floor every weekend (you old fart)

Here, have a listen to this. Its fairly straight forward but its still music that I think can be appreciated as much as anything else posted on here and it was a massive hit. The key to its success is the riff that plays throughout it. Not really my sort of thing either but I can see the appeal and I do recognise it as music. I agree about the female (And male sometimes) vocal showing off. Dreadful.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> How come you don't give any of the real music I give you a like then, eh, eh tell me that then Mr. Divisive. 😡
> 
> My taste in music now is not the same as it was when I was a teenager, as I grew older my tastes changed in what I hear, eat and smell.


Im sure I might have given some of your music a Like but its either because I cant be arsed to click the like button or I wasnt blown away by it. Doesnt mean I dont like it or appreciate it or didnt find it interesting.

I would say my taste in music has got more and more diverse since I got older, I embrace it all and keep an open mind / ear to it all.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh come on Barry, your *`avid a larf *, there´s not one bit of that you can call music, lets here you whistle it for a start, its just a din AND I might add this stuff they call dancing these days :toothy10::? really is going back to the jungle drum era.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to like James Last and Roland Shaw film themes when I was younger. Still do but now always a little behind the current fashion Queen, Jackson and Tina Turner I can listen to when on my own.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Oh come on Barry, your *`avid a larf *, *there´s not one bit of that you can call music,* lets here you whistle it for a start, its just a din AND I might add this stuff they call dancing these days :toothy10::? really is going back to the jungle drum era.


Which? My track or Sandstorm above? Of course they are music. There are at least ten different layers of instruments based around four chords and several riffs in my track all of which were produced on a keyboard. On Sandstorm (which was just a random example I picked) I think all of its been done using a variety of digital workstation software and synths that were available at time (1999) but I hear more to it than just a din as do it seems millions of others across the world. I am going to disagree about modern dancing as well. Its evolved as music has. Jeesaz! Have you seen an old clip of the kids dancing on top of the pops from the 70s? Its clear to see where the term Dad or Mom Dancing comes from. Your just not down with the kids like wot I am.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If I got down to anything Barry I might not get up again :frown2: Probly fall on me face. 
You stick to your din I'll stick to my opinion about it :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its all about mood though Jan as well I think. If your going to dance around semi naked covered in foam in Ibiza your not going to want to do it listening to Mozart. Similarly (or not) if your going to watch the sunset with a glass of wine listening to the birds in your garden you might want to. I can see the appeal of both.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not one of my posts included Motzart 
I'll have a look later to see what I can find for you :grin2:

Never been to Ibiza and never ever had the urge to dance naked, smoke pot or take any kind of drug, when I have a good time I like to be in control and remember how good it was. 😃


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Not one of my posts included Motzart
> I'll have a look later to see what I can find for you :grin2:
> 
> Never been to Ibiza and never ever had the urge to dance naked, smoke pot or take any kind of drug, when I have a good time I like to be in control and remember how good it was. 😃


Mozart was just an example for my theory.

Who mentioned drugs? But now you have mentioned them and that includes booze I think that also influences your musical choices. I used to be into Hawkwind and wacky baccie was almost compulsory at one of their gigs. Think of it like having a nice piece of Stilton with a lovely Cote du Rhone 

Rock nights in the Old Dun Cow in Darlo which was like something out of a Wild West film would be copious amounts of lager or cider and lots of leather clad scruffy feckers pissed up jumping about to Guns n Roses and playing air guitar on top of tables. You wouldn't want to be there sober but again all part of the "mood".

I think it's called "a buzz" or summat. It works, it makes you feel good, at the time at least and totally enjoyable. As equally as enjoyable as sitting through a classical performance in a theatre.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And kills you off by 74 as many so called celebs can attest. 
When I hear of another celeb of my day croaking it, I realise they had some help with 'abuse'.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Are , well, see, I couldn't sit through a classical thingy in a wots it, I know what I like and it certainly isn't all classical music. 
Whatever the style I do like it to be musical though Barry and if I can't whistle it I don't like it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mozarts not my taste so I´ll leave him out.

You may like this scruffy talented chap though.:grin2:






Or this version


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Kuschelrock*

Or what about this


----------

